# APR Catch can OR oil changes every 5K / GDI fuel additive every 3k?



## samlclem28 (Jan 7, 2009)

In October I purchased a 2015 VW CC R-Line with 25,000 miles on it. The pre purchase inspector graded it a 9.5/10. Upgraded to Stage 1 APR & DSG tune, Koni Special Active shocks & struts, Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 Plus tires and a K & N air filter. I’m fine, performance wise, where the car is at now, drive pretty conservatively and do NOT plan on any more performance upgrades. 

This is my third VW/Audi 2.0T engine (wife also drives a 2008 2.0T Passat) and I’ve never had any carbon build up issues. We exclusively run Chevron or Shell Premium gas, religiously change the synthetic oil every 5000 miles and add BG44K every 3333 miles. 

These factors present would you consider an APR catch can a wise investment or to just continue with the prescribed maintenance above? I’ve heard catch cans, in general, don’t really make a difference in our GDI engines. Feel free to advise if you think differently.

Also, those currently utilizing a catch can what has been your experience? Good or bad. How often do you empty out the excess oil? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

Puke tanks are for engines to vent crankcase on engines with the need. Really hotrodded engines, some turbo engines. It depends on the need. Super hot original Mini Coopers, and early 1.8/2.0 VW 16V, especially with a turbos come to mind. In an OHC head the cams can kinda float in oil cause it pumps a lot up there and might not drain back to the block quickly especially if you removed the PCV vent hose from the block in the process of removing the original CIS injection and doing something else. Excessive pressure needs a vent.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

I have the can referenced on a 2010 Jetta with the 2.0T and, at 55,000 miles got the carbon cleaning done - can was installed around 47,000 miles. 
At 72,000 an injector went bad - during replacement the valves were checked. There was some carbon, but maybe 1/10 of what was there at 55K. Now, with over 120K on the clock I inspected valves when I replaced manifold - and there is no additional appreciable build up from around 72K. 
So my experience would indicate that for me, and my driving, the can was a good investment. 
I would recommend it as cheap insurance. 
Like you, I always use Shell 93, 5K full synthetic (always the VW certified oil) changes with a filter I believe to be better (there is a whole thread or 50 on that topic) and a better breathing filter. I empty the can every 2 to 4 weeks and it's never been over 3/4 full but always has some oil in it. 

I do not have any performances mods per se, just upgraded injectors, better ignition coils, springs and some small adjustments to boost pressure. 

I do DRIVE my dubb. Some 5K shifts when really enjoying it - and am more confident with the can on there. 

Best of luck,


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

Another factor that plays heavily into carbon buildup is frequent short drives and lots of idling like in traffic. If you do a lot of city driving or otherwise short trips with traffic for your commute, carbon buildup is going to happen regardless of the means you take to prevent it. If you have a decent 15-20+ minute commute or otherwise ensure you get the car up to operating temp and then give it a good enthusiastic drive on a weekly (or preferably daily) basis, that will have the opposite effect of keeping carbon buildup at bay more. 

Somebody once said: "A redline a day keeps the carbon buildup away"

It's actually pretty accurate.

So based on the fact that your platform is generally better about carbon buildup than, say, my FSI or the above poster’s early TSI and if your commuting and driving preferences are favorable then, with the info you've given about your maintenance practices and such, I would classify a catch can as a "nice to have but not necessary" mod. It will help to a degree, no doubt, but it won't make or break it. It will also present additional maintenance, particularly in the Winter if it gets cold where you are because you when it is cold the catch can fills rather quickly with condensation and you must drain it on a fairly regular basis (depending on how much you drive) to avoid it filling up and then freezing the passageways shut. If that happens you could easily blow any number of seals out. Seen it happen (well not in person). Some of them are more annoying to drain regularly than others. More info on catch cans and quick drain ideas in my build thread (link below) if you're interested.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

Can't see the link, would love to check out your build. As far as temps. Its currently 5 degrees. Farenheit. And you are correct, empty more in the cold. 
I do not disagree at all on your position of the can being a nice to have. 

But, like a lot of things, if something (like folks swearing that their red coils instead of black - even though specs are identical, provide "a lot more power") is perceived to add value - I believe that it then DOES simply by giving confidence to the owner. 
That said, a can has the potential to provide benefit. Even if it doesn't during normal driving circumstances, i believe it does when pushing the engine. I do not have any empirical data to support my claim, just my observations. 

So, it may indeed be the placebo effect, and I'll readily admit that, but it does give me confidence and the oil I drain is not blowing by and spraying into the intake. 

Best regards - thank you for your perspective. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

groundnpound said:


> Can't see the link, would love to check out your build.


It's in my sig. Refer to post #4 of my build thread regarding catch cans




> But, like a lot of things, if something (like folks swearing that their red coils instead of black - even though specs are identical, provide "a lot more power") is perceived to add value - I believe that it then DOES simply by giving confidence to the owner.


You're partially correct on the red tops. You're wrong in that they are not identical, the red tops actually produce a *slightly* stronger spark but you are correct in that they absolutely do NOT make any more power and are simply an aesthetic mod on nearly all applications (except highly modified ones in which they may encounter problems with spark blowing out at high RPMs)

As for the placebo effect thing... that's subjective because it might matter for some owners but it doesn't matter for others. If it matters for you then that's great and it's valid for you. But it isn't valid across the board because some people - like myself - want to actually understand every mechanical form and function behind how things work without the mod and exactly how the mod works to change that; placebo effects don't really work on such people. So it's a matter of where the OP falls in that category for the purposes of this thread.




> That said, a can has the potential to provide benefit. Even if it doesn't during normal driving circumstances, i believe it does when pushing the engine. I do not have any empirical data to support my claim, just my observations.


Please elaborate on why you believe this.





> So, it may indeed be the placebo effect, and I'll readily admit that, but it does give me confidence and the oil I drain is not blowing by and spraying into the intake.


The bottom line is that a catch can does help to an extent but it frankly does more for keeping blowby out of your charge piping/intercooler tract than in does for keeping your valves clean. The valves will become carbonized regardless, albeit at a slower rate. This is the crux of my point in the previous post, hence the statement that it is a "nice to have" mod not a critical one. And, once again, you have a different motor than the OP. His generation is known to have better management of carbon buildup. It still happens, but at a slower rate still. A catch can is quite a bit more beneficial to you than to him.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

No arguement on your points - as previously stated. I'm not disagreeing with you on any of this. 
With regards to the placebo effect, I also have the need (not a nice to have, need) to understand the mechanical "why's" for anything I do. Which is why I made the modifications I did, they did exactly what I wanted to do. 
The OP clearly believes the can may provide some benefit. We (ok, you) have established that it does, and that there are trade-offs. 
My point is that, no it won't add power, reduce carbon to a great extent or affect performance of the engine. But, if it gives confidence to them, like it does me, by keeping blow by down, the result will be a more confident operator and better results. 
Did the can improve the results? No. The confidence did - but the can provided the basis, real or not. See my point? 
I drive more confidently because I know I've done everything within my power to protect my vehicle. Being able to push it and REALLY drive it with peace of mind is VERY ENJOYABLE. Yeah, $hit still goes sideways - but that's not due to it not being well maintained. 

Again - I'm not disputing any of your points. I'm simply a proposing that if putting a can on will improve their experience because they are reducing oil and condensation blow by, go for it. 
There aren't any downsides except maintenance - and it sounds like that's being done already. 

Great build thread. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

groundnpound said:


> But, if it gives confidence to them, like it does me, by keeping blow by down, the result will be a more confident operator and better results.
> Did the can improve the results? No. The confidence did - but the can provided the basis, real or not. See my point?
> I drive more confidently because I know I've done everything within my power to protect my vehicle. Being able to push it and REALLY drive it with peace of mind is VERY ENJOYABLE. Yeah, $hit still goes sideways - but that's not due to it not being well maintained.


I get what you're trying to say but I can't get behind it. Confidence = confidence /= results. But if it gives you/the OP peace of mind at the end of the day and that - as well as moderately reduced carbon buildup - is enough, then go for it.

I'll just say and leave it at this: the catch can technically serves its purpose better when you're not pushing the car than when you're pushing it and if you knew just how much these motors can handle when it comes to pushing them hard you wouldn't be needing the peace of mind effect of a catch can or little bolt-on mods like that (which are basically irrelevant to how your car holds up when you're pushing the engine).




> There aren't any downsides except maintenance - and it sounds like that's being done already.


Yeah this is basically accurate and a fine point.




> Great build thread.


How far did you get so far? No way you finished it in one afternoon unless you reaaaaally like to read lol. I'm always interested in feedback so feel free to post up on the thread. It's not nearly done yet, I have A LOT of stuff to write before it is caught up to the present state of the car so it is a WIP.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

No where near done - STILL. But the detail is what I like/make a great build thread to me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

